# Breakmaster Digital green reader



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I have been working religiously with putting in the past 2 months. I have even bought a second putter. I am trying to see which style of putting works for me (arc v. straight back; standard, one hand and claw grips).

Has anyone tried or had experience with the Breakmaster by Exelys? It appears that the pro's use it to map their greens before tournaments. It would be pretty good for a novice/beginner such as myself to help with putting while playing casual games with colleagues, friends or countrymen/-women, etc.

It tells you the degree and direction of break up to 9 degrees. 

I bought mine at Sharper Image for $50. Here is the link:

Tiny URL - Shorten Your Web Address
---
I have yet to decide on a golf GPS versus a Bushnell Rangefinder with slope. $399 for a Sureshot GPS or the $400Rangefinder....


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

One caution on the GPS system, make sure that the golf courses you frequent have in fact been entered in the GPS system. The Bushnell is good no mater where you go....just my opinion.....

Del


----------

